# Electric Pasta Rollers



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Does anyone have any idea of where I could pick up a reasonably priced electric pasta roller? The model I am interested in is:

*Imperia[emoji]174[/emoji] RM220 Past-a-fast Electric Professional Pasta Machine *

You can view it here along with the vital info:

http://www.appliances.com/BPA65PRM220.html

The price tag is $1,300 which seems high.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Nicko,

Buy me a rolling pin and a round trip ticket to Chicago, and i'll be happy to bang out some pasta for half the price 

BTW, why do you need a machine that produces 25# an hour?

If it's for home use..you don't need to go that route.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Ahh my friend you don't know how big my family is...

When I came back home from working in Italy. I made over 300 marinated artichoke raviolis by hand for my family. 

Actually I have used this machine before and like it very much and I was wondering I could find a used one cheap.


I have another reason which I will PM you Cape.


----------



## crane (Dec 1, 2001)

I actually have the pasta roller attachment for my kitchenaid. I have to say that I am pretty happy with it. The only down side is that the rollers are not wooden.

Here is a picture


----------

